

Why I chose Portland over Seattle and Silicon Valley to locate my startup - noodle
http://siliconflorist.com/2010/11/03/dave-chase-10-reasons-chose-portland-over-seattle-silicon-valley-locate-startup/

======
abyssknight
I'm always amazed when I see how much it costs to live and work in the Valley.
For things like startups you would think driving down the cost would be the
most important thing. I have friends who work at a company that basically
takes outsourcing work from Silicon Valley and does it for pennies on the
dollar and still makes out like a bandit.

I mean, a place like Orlando would be amazing. Am I right? _hint, hint_ We
have the "happiest place on earth" (tm), how could you not want to be here?

